# Winter/summer tire storage in New York City?



## EconoBox (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like the switchandstore idea went belly up.


----------



## logicalthought (Apr 16, 2011)

EconoBox said:


> 2 years later, have you punted the girlfriend yet?


Lol, nah I love the girlfriend, but I will try those guys in Brooklyn if I can't get my dealer to do it.


----------

